
Ask HN: The “porn-site” LEAVE button problem - thomasdd
Sorry for this Ladies and Gents, I know you don’t visit any porn sites. (I don’t visit any porn sites exactly as you don’t do that!).<p>Ok, I tell the truth: In my free time, I do visit many-kinds of porn sites (for research purpose only of course :),...<p>## This is what I find interesting:
The usual concept of a “index-page“ of a porn website is to let you decide to: “ENTER” or “LEAVE”, the website.
(Actually: Any user has always the 3-rd (third) option, to close the web browser window&#x2F;tab! OK!<p>now....:<p>## My Question #1:
Is anyone (except Me) disturbed by the fact that 99.9% porn sites, are linking the “LEAVE” action to: “google.com” or “disney.com”???<p>## My Question #2:
Who invented schema like that? And why is anyone following this pattern?
======
ksaj
It's not just porn sites. You'll see the same thing applied to other sin
sites, such as for for alcohol, tobacco, cannabis, "adult novelties" and
gambling.

I don't find it disturbing, but I think it shows a lack of development effort
to basically cut/paste such obvious tropes from just about every other sin
site on the Internet.

